

Google's interactive doodle in celebration of Alan Turing's 100th birthday - antichaos
http://www.google.co.nz/

======
antichaos
Once you complete the six puzzles, click the bunny button to get some more
challenges.

------
kibwen
I found a way to get an infinite loop on one of the puzzles, but it looks like
the machine halts after a fixed number of iterations. Does this mean it
doesn't meet the criteria necessary to be considered a Turing machine?

~~~
Spoom
I think it checks if you get far enough on one side or the other of the
preprinted numbers on the tape that the numbers can no longer be seen, at
which point it declares an infinite loop and restarts. Sure, technically it
should keep going, but it's a game.

~~~
Xlythe
There are puzzles where it's very easy to loop it forever, while not straying
from the prepreinted numbers. It's more likely just the number of iterations.

Here's an example where it loops up/down. It speeds up and then "burns out":
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/80052639/Screenshot%20from%202012-0...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/80052639/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-22%2014%3A38%3A03.png)

------
bayleo
I'm just getting a static jpg; did they take it down?

<http://www.google.co.nz/logos/2012/turing-doodle-static.jpg>

------
pbrumm
The doodle was surprisingly enjoyable. I would love for an iphone or ipad
version. Sudoku for programmers.

------
nthitz
Ok I get that it's emulating a turing machine, but can anyone explain what you
are supposed to do with this?

~~~
djabatt
I guess have fun with it.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
No. Solve puzzles. When you run it, it checks each number to see if it matches
the expected result shown in the top-right.

------
fbeeper
Why is there a bunny?

~~~
MitziMoto
Because it leads you down a rabbit hole of unproductivity.

------
hk_kh
Curious about what the final-final TM does:

    
    
        "1 . D1 . .  .  . _  R  D_ B2"
        "R U _  R D_ B2 . 1  B8 1  D_ L  B2"
        "U . B2 . 1  R  0 U_ L  B2 0  B9"
    

Was it just spitting binary words?

I am too lazy to redo the previous 12 TM again. If you get there, do not
reload.

